# Помогите, пожалуйста! Сорвала спину



## Мария романова (10 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте!! Помогите мне пожалуйста, никогда не было проблем со спиной, даже не знала где она находится, но в один злосчастный день решила купить арбуз, несла его в обеих руках, принесла домой села за комп, встаю, и не могу разогнутся, у меня так уже второй день, полежу получше, но при перемене положения резкая боль, хожу все время чуть согнувшись, так меньше болит, но даже когда пытаюсь разогнутся то у меня спина не такая как была (может мне кажется) такое ощущение что позвоночник вогнут назад, мажу долгитом, но он как мертвому припарка, после сна получше, но ощущается тяжесть в спине, пожалуйста, если будет свободная минутка, посоветуйте что - нибудь, или скажите , хотя бы, умираю я или нет....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2012)

Примите любое без рецептурное обезболивающее и утром к врачу, на диагностику и лечение.


----------

